# For Robin



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I thought of you at the Tractor store the other day.I think the hatchery forgot to put the feathers on their feet.11 days old..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Naked feet or not, they're babies and are still sweet. 

BTW, I got Chicklett some peeps to raise. When she's done I'll send them to a new home. 

I just need her and the nine year old Hamburg to quit laying and going broody. This is getting old.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

30 days old.I'm thinking 2 roos and 1 pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch for those two to start chest bumping, then you'll more than likely have your answer. 

Pic two I'm fairly certain is male.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1 Roo, 1 pullet and 1 is questioning.Most likely a Roo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You got silkies? They are super sweet. I had 2 males and a female live together as long as they lived. Of course one roo was submissive and the other dominant. The three were very happy together. When the female died, the last male stood at the gate almost all day waiting for her. Made me cry.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Official ---2 Roos and 1 Pullet.First egg today at 19 weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can work to have them all living together. That seems to be one of those things that works with Silkies easier than other breeds.

Tell your girl congratulations on her first egg.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

delete


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Same nest box my girls preferred. Some liked the open top setup so the bottom of the litter pan was for them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Well King-ga-Roo was mounting the other one.so 2 pullets .....?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe, maybe not, it might be a dominance thing. Only the one is obviously the roo, the other pics are not quite clear enough to be certain of the sex of the other two.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It did do the "shake/fluff" afterwards.I haven't seen any roosters do the shake/fluff..
The one has laid 8 eggs since 7-31.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, you lucked out and ended up with two females. Not many end up with that kind of balance.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

This one is laying.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Thi s one I thought was a roo.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just realized, that's pretty young to be laying already. The other girl is following the more path of taking her time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see the streamers on the head like you see with the male.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Production Silkies. They both are laying.The one that started first has only missed one day since she started.The other lays pretty good too.
The past 2 weeks there was 22 silkie eggs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm surprised one of them hasn't gone broody already. Have you noticed any attitude changes in either of them?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

No they lay their eggs and move on.All of my birds from Townline seem to have a lot of production blood in them.The two pullets don't have any leg feathers,the roo does.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

King-Ga-Roo 6 months old.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He's quite handsome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No doubt he's a boy. Has he figured things out with his girls? Sometimes Silkie boys can be rather slow to get things right.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

He started at 14 weeks,started crowing at about 17 weeks.
He's got it down.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love my silkie boys. So much personality!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Oooh I love his comb!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The 2 hens. King-ga-roo died last year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The girls all grown up. 

You now have more Silkie girls than I do. I have one hen, not feeling well, and one roo left.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

I had 1 golden silkie bantam called brushhead once but I was 5 then so I don’t remember much about her


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DR, you and I need to talk. I've been wondering if all was well with you.


----------

